# Vario+ Trim-Tex



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

I couldn't stay away!! LOL:thumbup:
Maybe Rebel or Joe could help me out in this 1?
But will Vario stick 2 TT beads?
Its meant 2 stick 2 paint so I would think it would!!:blink:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh, crap, and I just slammed the last beer.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

HaHaHa, I still have some!:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I just picked up some beer ....So were good!:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I just opened one ...ice cold Coors light :thumbsup:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> I couldn't stay away!! LOL:thumbup:
> Maybe Rebel or Joe could help me out in this 1?
> But will Vario stick 2 TT beads?
> Its meant 2 stick 2 paint so I would think it would!!:blink:


Throw some glue in the mix if in doubt. Would love to try some vario... Hint hint.. Somebody.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> Throw some glue in the mix if in doubt. Would love to try some vario... Hint hint.. Somebody.


It's by far ...The best hot mud I've ever used!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Where do you get it from?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> Where do you get it from?


oh....I got it from rebel ! He sent me 3 bags about 3 years ago.



give me a sec. here's you nearest dealer .. Bill Roberts 810-938-6127 MI.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> It's by far ...The best hot mud I've ever used!


I agree Moore. Wish they made it in faster set times though.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

mld said:


> Throw some glue in the mix if in doubt. Would love to try some vario... Hint hint.. Somebody.


I found that British Gypsum has it over here!:thumbsup:
So I Emailed them for prices but nothing yet!


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

mld said:


> Where do you get it from?


I am the N.E. Distributor, I could help...If bill wants me to


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> I couldn't stay away!! LOL:thumbup:
> Maybe Rebel or Joe could help me out in this 1?
> But will Vario stick 2 TT beads?
> Its meant 2 stick 2 paint so I would think it would!!:blink:



Yes!! it certainly will


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

no need to stress when you use the best:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

spacklinfool said:


> I am the N.E. Distributor, I could help...If bill wants me to


How much for a whole skid? [round about]


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

moore said:


> How much for a whole skid? [round about]


 
depending moore seeing it's you I might have a deal for you


----------

